# Livetsock showing pictures please



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm helping with a livestock intro class for youth on Monday. I'm coveing the showing table and would like some pictures of all type of livestock being shown, getting ready for shows, anything like that. I have plenty of meat goat pictures! I need cattle, sheep, a dairy goat and hogs... 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> I'm helping with a livestock intro class for youth on Monday. I'm coveing the showing table and would like some pictures of all type of livestock being shown, getting ready for shows, anything like that. I have plenty of meat goat pictures! I need cattle, sheep, a dairy goat and hogs...
> 
> Thanks in advance!


This was my junior champion fall calf: 
http://m.facebook.com/home.php?__us...set=a.1146332224861.23804.1424210640&__user=0

This was a 4 year old at the WDE this fall:
http://m.facebook.com/home.php?__us...et=a.4745794609171.192872.1424210640&__user=0

Arethusa 3 year old at the WDE
http://m.facebook.com/home.php?__us...et=a.4745794609171.192872.1424210640&__user=0


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

There's me at Florida state fair 

Last year.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

This is a picture of me showing my big Buck Tucker Joe










Here I am with Isabel. This class was so big.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Here is me showing a friends goat


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the pictures! I'm sure the kids will love them!


----------

